# Concreted foam?



## safireeyz (Apr 30, 2008)

Have read about using foam for back grounds. But I have not found a good write up on how to do it. Can anyone explain how it is done?


----------



## a_c_arnold (Mar 7, 2008)

Just go to the DIY section and look at the top of the postings. There is a subject dedicated to backgrounds. If you look at my tanks, I have an example of a concreted foam background but its only a pic of the final product.


----------



## Rick_Lindsey (Aug 26, 2002)

Links to some of the articles in our library (second button on the left, next to "Home", underneath the ad banner)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... ground.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... ground.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... round2.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/d ... round3.php
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_argocrete.php

-Rick


----------

